# Heart Palps Again



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Need some advice! I can't tell if I am overmedicated or under medicated.
I was taking 75mcg of Synthroid for a long time until I consistently felt hyper. My TSH got down to 0.01 and my free T3 got to just above 75% range. 
In May I dropped to 62.5mcg and started to feel a bit better. A couple weeks later still was feeling hyper so we dropped to 50mcg on June 13 (maybe we dropped too fast). But by the end of June I was feeling hypo-ish; my tsh was now 1.9 and free t4 dropped to 1.25 (near 50% of the range).
Since then, I'm back at 62.5 4x/week and 50mcg the other days. I'm starting to have heart palps (more so lying down again)- super strong pounding in my heart, neck, and sometimes ears. I felt really hot at one point yesterday. I'll go get tested this week but what is going on? 
I've also lost 12 to 13 pounds on purpose since June 1 doing Whole 30 and Paleo...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The weight loss definitely might be the factor. People can have noticeable changes with a loss of even 10 pounds.

You might want to alternate the 62.5 and 50 every other day. I mean, definitely get tested but that is an option to consider.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

weight... could be a factor, I know I am dosed at 1.7 mcg/kg.

So that 10 pounds is like 8-10 mcg more than you were used to... were your losing weight before your May test when you dropped down from 75? So maybe we are dealing with a larger drop?


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks. @joplin1975 that is what I am doing now, doing 62.5 m, w, F, sat and 50mcg the other days. Did you mean this pattern?
@whathappened I only lost a couple of pounds before June but I was eating super healthy...


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

12-13 pounds (I misread it the first time) and a couple of pounds before maybe puts you in the 15-20 pounds of loss range and 75 mcg was too much (?) Will be interesting to see what your labs say.

How are you feeling tonight?

FYI: I def try to stay around the same weight. My own doc is real resistant to up my dose (I wish I hated him, but I don't... but we are going to have a conversation about upping my dose real soon). I digress, and I am sensitive to those fluctuations of weight. I can tell if I am gaining weight by how I feel. I'm 179 right now, pushing for 178. But if I get up in the 181 or better, I just frigging feel it.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

So interesting how sensitive we are to the meds when weight changes...
And yes, from my peak weight I'm down 14-15 pounds.

I felt better getting up and moving around yesterday. Last night I had some solid heart/neck palps lying down but I noticed this morning they are a little bit less intense.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Isthmus123 said:


> Thanks. @joplin1975 that is what I am doing now, doing 62.5 m, w, F, sat and 50mcg the other days. Did you mean this pattern?
> @whathappened I only lost a couple of pounds before June but I was eating super healthy...


Yup, that's what I meant. I thought you meant you were doing 62.5 M-F and then 50 on the weeekends. So I was thinking you had too many days of the higher dose ina row...but then guess that's not the case!


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I have basically zero thyroid function and my current range is not perfect. took me a little bit to figure out that I must be on the cusp between feeling better or feeling worse and that when I was above 180 I felt worse and felt better below it. Then I started wondering about dosages, and then I got sensitive about where I wanted my weight. While I have my thyroid still I am basically a walking thyroidectomy.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have found that a dose amount of as small as 2.5mcg per week of T3 hormone can put me into a similar situation.

The thing with taking thyroid hormone supplements is our bodies get the same exact amount of hormone daily - even when there are slight adjustments in weight, activity or even diet thus changing the amount our bodies call for. Most times those changes go un noticed but for those sensitive it can have an impact.

I for one yesterday in fact - felt my heart rate elevated and my heart about to jump out of my chest - problem was I was on a riverboat across the world and about to head out to the airport ( and not about to go to a hospital). I figured my issue was the increased amount of exercise (as I was on an "active riverboat cruise"), the increased amount of perspiration, food and alcohol consumed. We also had done a extremely challenging hike that morning and I was having difficulty controlling my perspiration afterward. The rapid heart rate did not begin until after cocktail hour and dinner nor until I laid down for bed. It was frightening and took an entire day to remedy itself - I skipped all T3 hormone and began taking electrolyte solution packets in my water.

Today it is better - but I do notice my blood pressure is still much lower than usual - my heart rate is only about 10-15 beats faster but much like when I was hyperthyroid.

I also weighed myself and am about 2-3 lbs lighter due to all the activity and apparently improved lower calorie diet I consumed all week. It's all making sense even though I thought T3 hormone burned with increase activity - the weightloss and likely dehydration impacted the whole body.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Very interesting. Different food in another country might affect your absorption too?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Isthmus123 said:


> Very interesting. Different food in another country might affect your absorption too?


Probably - Food intake was completely different - oh how I am going to miss my chef prepared meals 3x a day


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

So I got my results back from yesterday.
Tsh = 4.2
Free T4 = 1.33 (0.82 to 1.77).
I'm surprised my T4 isnt terrible with a TSH that high! I've never had a result above 3.6 and that was 3 years ago.
I didn't pay for my T3 to get tested but it has always roughly fallen in line in the same percentages as Free T4. 
It's crazy that 75mcg ot synthroid got me to a tsh ot 0.01 yet a mix of 50 and 62.5 gets me to 4.2??


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Also my last freeT4 was 1.25 with the same range. So not too much difference there.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Goal here is to fall somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of your range which is...

((1.295 - 1.5325))

Both of your results are only at 1/2 . TSH does not usually fall until you get a bit closer to 3/4 range for most.

Since you have issues increasing doses you need to pay special attention to your Ferritin and Vit D levels as many report when those levels are closer to optimal and not at bottom range increasing thyroid hormone is easier.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Ok good to know about TSH. Also just odd that my last freeT4 was similar but the TSH was 1.9. I take iron and D on the reg but will get those retested soon.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

When your thyroid is working it automatically takes care of any changes for you......

Now that we take replacement thyroid we have to manually control our levels...&#8230;.

I know for a fact that almost anything new you try will change your thyroid levels.....

I bet you even going to a higher altitude will affect the way we feel.....

"never tried it".....

this would make a very good case survey study&#8230;...

Maybe some day when I can find time I'll test my theory...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Isthmus123 said:


> Ok good to know about TSH. Also just odd that my last freeT4 was similar but the TSH was 1.9. I take iron and D on the reg but will get those retested soon.


Are your labs drawn at the around the same time of day everytime you have them drawn?

Drawing at a different time in your monthly cycle may effect as well.


----------

